# Sony Mobile ES Turn on plugs



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I picked up a pair of Sony XM-2100g's on eBay. They are in fair shape, but didn't come with endcaps or turn on plugs. I figured they were standard 2 pin molex plugs, but they aren't.

I've seen the plugs somewhere else, but for the life of me I can't remember where.

They're 2 pins, vertically oriented with a locking tab on top. 

Home Depot was suggested, as well as Radio Shack. Neither had the right style.

I'm going to check some of the electronics suppliers and see what happens.

If someone knows for sure where to find them, let me know! 


Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Jay, post a pic with dimensions. I need to go to the surplus tomorrow...I'll take a look and see if they have any.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I'll have to dig up a tape measure. They are kind of like Tamiya battery connectors, turned sideways with the clip on top. Only smaller.

The plug is 7/16" high (with the tab on top for the lock clip), 3/8" without.
3/16" wide, pins are about 3/16" on center. The top hole (closest to the tab) is square, with the bottom two corners cut at a 45* angle. These dimensions are for the female plug on the amp, I need the male side. Not sure the pin diameter, but it's pretty small. Probably like .062?

I want to say I've seen them in something relating to computer innards. lol.

I just whipped up the amp side plug in Sketchup, if that helps. I can attach the actual file if needed.

These are pretty accurate:



















As I said, these are the AMP SIDE....I need the one that plugs into these.

Thanks.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

They look like these:

10 x JST FL 4.14 2-Pin Connector Plug Male, Female , Crimps | eBay


But I have to assume they're available in the US. I don't want to wait several weeks for Hong Kong post. lol
My measurements above may be off slightly.

Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I am pretty sure I have some at work...now that I see them.
I'll let you know on Wednesday, when I get back to the shop.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I figure I'd need at least three. I want one to test them and make sure they work, and the others for when I actually do my install.

If you don't have them, and could point me to a supplier (or the actual name of the connector) that would be good enough.

I really appreciate it.

Thanks.

Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

sure thing


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

molex mini-fit jr. 2 pin connector part number 39-01-2020. of course you need the terminals also 39-00-0039. as for where to obtain...mouser, digi-key, allied to name a few.
mark


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

That is what I wanted to know. Thanks! I tried going on Mousers website, but not knowing the name my search of "2 pin connector" got thousands of results.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Ween, you are the man! (unless you are a woman...but you know what I mean. LOL)

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Mouser and Digi-key are $.63/ea

Allied is $.203 ea. for the connector bodies.
And conveniently, only about an hour and a half from my house (45 mins from work).

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

IBcivic said:


> sure thing


Hey Martin...I just ordered 10 of them (w/ 20 terminals). Appreciate the offer, tho.

Thanks.

Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Anytime, man!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

OK...they shipped...but a word of warning.

My total parts order was $4.00 even.
There was $5 handling (!).
They couldn't tell me shipping, because they say they only charge actual shipping. I chose USPS Normal mail (parcel post).
Figure, I'd have to pay 6% sales tax, since they have locations in Michigan. ($.24)

They charged my card for like $24!!!! Apparently, normal parcel post is $15!
My account manager has a local phone number, so I don't know if it's coming from a local warehouse, or from somewhere else, but still.

AlliedElectronics.

Even tho Mouser and Digikey were 3x the price, I wonder if the shipping would have been more reasonable.

They could have dropped those in a padded envelope and shipped it for a couple of bucks.

Grrr.

Lesson learned.

Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Stamp for 50gram envelope from Canadia to Michigan $1.29


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

That was closer to what I expected. Don't buy anything from someplace that won't tell you shipping up front.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

They came today. It was actually cheaper than I said earlier. Apparently, when they put the hold on, it was for $24 and change, but they only actually billed me around $15.

Jay


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey...there's another forum member trying to determine which location gets the wire....top or bottom? From the internal amp pic I saw online, it looks like top...but I can't tell...also, were you going to wire up your extras and sell them?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...remote-harness-info-required.html#post1848299


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

jmacdadd said:


> Hey...there's another forum member trying to determine which location gets the wire....top or bottom? From the internal amp pic I saw online, it looks like top...but I can't tell...also, were you going to wire up your extras and sell them?
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...remote-harness-info-required.html#post1848299


Thanks for digging this up, I missed this when I searched the amp model number. I should be able to get the mini molex from my local supplier (find out tomorrow), and the amp turned on when I touched the 12 volt jumper to the top and bottom pin also. Cheers!


----------



## thaiho42 (Sep 3, 2014)

Aloha forum members, 

I bought one Sony es xm 2100g amp on ebay, but the amp doesn't come with the remote plug. I was browsing online and saw this posts. I know this is a long shot but did anyone able to make a remote plug for the sony amp. If you do, could I buy one or two off you guys. I'm not guru when come to this stuff. I don't think can make one based on the posts was suggested. Please let me know asap. Thanks,


----------

